# fins getting worse help please



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay it just started with his bottom fin looking ripped. I changed water and took out plastic plant and ornaments. Now his tail has a tiny hole in it and his top fin looks ragged. He's the only one in the 5.5 heated tank. All silk plants betta hammock and betta log. What's wrong there's some aquarium salt in the water. All parameters are good. He's swimming and acting normal. I started him on bettafix Please help me =/


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Housing What size is your tank? 5.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 77 f
Does your tank have a filter - yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration - No. 
Is your tank heated - yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with - apple snail and Marimo ball

Food What type of food do you feed your betta fish? - tetra Berta flake. Won't eat pellet. Some days he gets daphnia blood worm or mysis. 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day only a tiny bit. Skip one day. 

Maintenance How often do you perform a water change- 2 times a week with gravel vac. 
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? -API tap water conditioner. Stress coat and nutrafin cycle. 

Water Parameters: ammonia: <.25 
Nitrate: 0
Nitrite:0 
Ph: 7.2
Alkalinity: 50( used pool test strip.)
Have you tested your water? Yes every week

Symptoms and treatment
Has his appearance changed?
No other than torn fins
Activity change? No still swims and eats


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

first off your in a cycle,the nitrate should never be zero.

He doesnt look too bad to be honest.Im thinking it may be a mild case of fin rot because of the ammonia which is to be expected.You need to up his temp some,that will help heal him some.How much water is removed when you do your vacs?Should never do more than 50%.

Feedings look good,the waterchange schedule looks good,checking params....

Yep just keep him clean and warm,and keep an eye on the params,and get some live plants in there,that will help him out alot.

Oh yeah stop the bettafix immediatly,that wont help him any.It will do more harm than good,trust me on this.Only type of med needed for finrot is salt,and maybe indian almond leaf exrtract.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Could he be bitting his tail. I went to the aquarium specialist around my area and they said if it was fin rot it would have red around thr edges. I had a fish who had that before and it doesnt look anything like his did.if he's bitting himself how do I stop it. hes a new fish about 8 days I've had him


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I bet it is some sort of fin rot, or something because of ammonia. You are definitely going through a cycle. He does look quite normal to me, especially with what I have seen at my local petsmart. I suggest going with what Bev said, I would trust bev with literally anything related to betta fish.

Personally I don't think he is biting his tail, I just think it is some minor damage that can be fixed through pwc and just looking after him.


----------



## TimKessler (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with Beverly and Jon. It looks like mild fin rot. I've had bettas look the same, it's definitely not biting itself. Bev's suggestions should do the trick.

Tim


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If he was biting you would see chunks missing.Pinholes and frayed edges are from water issues,which will eat away at the fins.

Also finrot isnt always red,it can be black grey or even white in coloration.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Water change, water change, water change......change 25% every day for the next 7-10 days and it will go away. Meds are never needed for fin rot since mostly it is caused by dirty water.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

He guests water changes almost every other day. anyway hes pretty much better. After using the bettafix his fins healed literally over night.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like you're in a cycle, so keep watching. Any ammonia/nitrite may cause him problems. Keep up with the water changes and he should be fine.


----------

